# How to remove corroded metal from faucet



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

II have two outdoor spigots that the ring from a splitter is fused to the threads of the spigot. Any ideas how to remove them. I have tried penetrating oil but that did not work.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You might try this mix before you get rough with it:

April 2007 "Machinist's Workshop" magazine comparison test.* 

*They arranged a subjective test of all the popular penetrating fluids with the control being the torque required to remove the nut from a "scientifically rusted" environment.

Penetrating oil ....... Average load*
None ........................ 516 pounds
WD-40 ..................... 238 pounds
PB Blaster ............. 214 pounds
Liquid Wrench ..... 127 pounds
Kano Kroil .............106 pounds
ATF-Acetone mix..53 pounds

*The ATF-Acetone mix was a "home brew" mix of 50 - 50 automatic
transmission fluid and acetone.*
*Note the "home brew" was better than any commercial product in this one
particular test. Our local machinist group mixed up a batch and we all
now use it with equally good results. Note also that "Liquid Wrench" is
about as good as "Kroil" for about 20% of the price. *
*Your experience may vary, etc., etc."


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the quick post. I will give it a try and let you know if it works!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Another option....*

I had a washing machine hose stuck with corrosion. I took my dremel tool, with the little flat disc cutter blade, and gently ground through the outter ring...not all the way through, until I could get a thin blade screwdriver in the notch and pop it apart. I actually went at an angle across and around the ring, so there was just kind of a thin strip at the top to start "popping" it loose with.

Later
R3F


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks,

I have a Dremel tool so it is worth a shot.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*fishcatcher...*

you can actually cut all the way through at the top of the threads to get started, but want to keep the threads whole, on the rest of the faucet.

Good Luck
R3F


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*So did anything work?*

LOL


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I had some other plumbing work that needed to get done so I called a repairman to come out. He fixed the problem by removing the whole faucet with his propane torch and then added a screw on quarter turn faucet after he soldered on a threaded stub. I am one happy camper now! And it only took a year and a half to get this done!


----------

